# No Idea



## kron (May 31, 2005)

Does anyone know what this could be?




























Ive had it for about a week now and it seems to have grown a little bit. It looks like it has what could be seen as a rhizome and it has been planted in the substrate, but still has new roots since i bought it. Do you think it could be some kind of anubias?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a Cryptocoryne, probably C. cordata. It is a slow grower and takes a while to get established before it starts growing well.


----------

